# CSS + Box + abgerundete Kanten ?



## Frankster (13. Mai 2004)

Hi!

Steh noch am Anfang der ganzen Stylesheetgeschichte.
Mich würde interessieren wie man mittels CSS abgerundete Kanten erstellt

Z.B. sowas
http://www.alistapart.com/d/mountaintop/example2.html

Vielen Dank um voraus
Frankster


----------



## Martys (13. Mai 2004)

Gar nicht. Wenn Du mal in den Quelltext siehst, wirst Du erkennen, dass Hintergrundbilder verwendet wurden.

Martys


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Mai 2004)

In diesem Beispiel wurde das mit Grafiken gelöst:...(ein Blick in den Quelltext hätte da schon gereicht)

die jeweiligen Elemente haben eine Hintergrundfarbe und ein sich nicht wiederholendes Hintergrundbild, welches die Hintergrundfarbe z.T. überdeckt... daher kommt dieser Effekt.

Theoretisch sind abgerundete Kanten mit CSS auch ohne Grafiken möglich, da spielt bisher aber meines Wissens nur der Mozilla mit.


----------



## Frankster (13. Mai 2004)

Ich hab hier eine Anleitung http://www.alistapart.com/articles/mountaintop/ 
nur die durchschau ich überhaupt nicht :-(


Muss ich ein Hintergrundbild erstellen, dass gleich breit und gleich hoch ist wie die Box ?


----------

